# Smoked brisket fail turned to a win by sous vide.



## rbnice1 (Aug 1, 2022)

I wasnt going to post this because I already posted in my smoker thread but this was so fantastic I feel like I have too.

I have already been a big fan of hybrid smoke/sous vide cooks and such.  I also use my sous vide a lot.....  Like 2 - 3 times a week.

But I have a new smoker and have been working on it with some success, but this weekend wasnt one of them.  The cook went great, better then all my previous on this smoker however the final product wasnt even close to what I was hoping for.  Brisket was tough and dry......

I ended up putting some in a vac bag that had been in the fridge all night with a little tallow.  Set the sous vide to 185 and let it go for 3 hours.  All I can can say is omg.  It was fall apart and some how juicy.  My kid tested it first and refused to believe it was the same brisket from yesterday.  She thought I made another today.

So again sorry this was already posted in my smoker thread but it was so good I felt i had to post it hear since sous vide saved this cook.


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 1, 2022)

That’s what it’s all about! Being able to share what you’re proud of and put effort into. Can’t wait to see some QView!


----------



## kevin james (Aug 1, 2022)

A combo of smoking and sous vide is great for brisket. I've been utilizing the sous vide as a method for hot holding a brisket overnight, as a way to emulate what the famous BBQ joints do in Texas. They use commercial holding cabinets set at 140 and hold overnight for 12-15 hours. Briskets on at 8 AM, done by 10PM, cooled down to 140, and in to the warmer set at 140 at midnight until service the next day. 

I have been something very similar. Smoking the brisket in the offset until it's done, resting down to 145, then vac seal it and into the sous vide bath set at 141 around midnight until lunch or dinner the next day. They come out great, very similar to the texture of a tallowed paper wrapped brisket. I've always pulled between 205-210, and they have usually turned out over done. So the last two cooks I have gone a little lower on my pull temps with good results. First I pulled one at 197, and it was much better. Still just a hair over, but better. The last one I pulled at 192 and it was prety much perfect after the sous vide rest. Here's a pic of the bend test of that last one.


----------



## rbnice1 (Aug 1, 2022)

Dont really have a Qview since this was more about how the smoker reacted and to learn it better but here are some pics.

Brisket trimmed ready to get rubbed.


----------



## rbnice1 (Aug 1, 2022)

When it came off and rested.  Then sliced.


----------



## rbnice1 (Aug 1, 2022)

Then after the sous vide and put onto rolls with some au jus for dipping.  The pics dont do it justice but my kid started eating it all so had to snag what I could.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2022)

Great story!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2022)

Excellent use of your tools. And it looks like the final product was darn good.
Jim


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 2, 2022)

Interesting, I would never thought of that.

- Jason


----------



## clifish (Aug 2, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> I wasnt going to post this because I already posted in my smoker thread but this was so fantastic I feel like I have too.
> 
> I have already been a big fan of hybrid smoke/sous vide cooks and such.  I also use my sous vide a lot.....  Like 2 - 3 times a week.
> 
> ...


pics or it did not happen...lol


----------



## tbern (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks for sharing what you did to make the brisket better!


----------



## normanaj (Aug 2, 2022)

There's always rescue plan. I've taken some failed smokes and turned then into incredible chilies and stews.


----------



## Deeez (Aug 20, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> I wasnt going to post this because I already posted in my smoker thread but this was so fantastic I feel like I have too.
> 
> I have already been a big fan of hybrid smoke/sous vide cooks and such.  I also use my sous vide a lot.....  Like 2 - 3 times a week.
> 
> ...


Hi 

 rbnice1
 and all the others input in this thread.
I wanted to ask when you out the leftover briskets in the vacuum sealed bags were they sliced yet? And what was the internal temp after 3hrs at 185?
Do you think the tallow helped a lot or de jus could had the same affect. 
Also, is it better to cook a brisket to 190 and let it carry over till say 200?
Still learning and the more I learn … the more I need to learn.
Have a beautiful day/evening wherever you may be.


----------



## LoydB (Aug 21, 2022)

kevin james said:


> A combo of smoking and sous vide is great for brisket. I've been utilizing the sous vide as a method for hot holding a brisket overnight, as a way to emulate what the famous BBQ joints do in Texas. They use commercial holding cabinets set at 140 and hold overnight for 12-15 hours. Briskets on at 8 AM, done by 10PM, cooled down to 140, and in to the warmer set at 140 at midnight until service the next day.



I'm trying this right now, thanks for the suggestions. Put a flat in yesterday, wrapped after six hours, pulled at 195 after 12 hours, into the SV at 141 around midnight after it cooled some. Excited for dinner tonight.


----------



## rbnice1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Deeez said:


> Hi
> 
> rbnice1
> and all the others input in this thread.
> ...


I can only say for myself, but I like au jus to dip in but it does not help brisket to feel juicy.... It actually can make it taste dry.  The tallow does make it feel juicy in the mouth.  

I take all my leftovers and vac seal them as soon as possible and I add a bit of the rendered fat or some tallow I have.  I will take au jus and put it in seperate vac bags and freeze it then vac/seal it.  Makes for some great sandwiches later.


----------



## Azycray (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice save on the brisket, I'll definitely tuck that away for future use if needed. I also love the smoke/sous vide combo. I put a chuck roast in my smoker for 30 minutes yesterday and then put it in the sous vide at 135, plan to have it Saturday night for dinner.  That's about 52 hours, absolutely the best $4-5 a lb. I've ever tasted. I usually will sear it before serving on a hot grill and a sous vide torch.


----------

